# Twitter - are you a Tweep?



## PiP (May 17, 2016)

Do you tweet, twitter or hoot?





If so please share your Twitter username here and we will follow you.



Please note, this thread is *not *an opportunity to share your website or anything else. We are looking for *WF members* on Twitter so we can hook up and interact. 





Oh, I nearly forgot. *Please* don't forget to follow WritingForums.com @WritingForums


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 17, 2016)

*

@PrinzeCharming (main page) 
@LoganCoeur (novel / character page)

*​


----------



## am_hammy (May 17, 2016)

@am_hammy

come join me on my journey :mrgreen: I promise to try and be funny and=p sometimes and maybe a tad bit inspirational!


----------



## LeeC (May 17, 2016)

@LGCullens
and I'll probably annoy you.


----------



## Aquilo (May 18, 2016)

@jackl.pyke. I'll probably... get lost on there. I've only just signed up... *hates technology*


----------



## LeeC (May 18, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> @jackl.pyke. I'll probably... get lost on there. I've only just signed up... *hates technology*


You're in for the ultimate ME, ME, ME experience. And the parasites are prolific, from follower sellers, to paid retweeters, to indiscriminate retweeters for exposure, to selling advice on how to get rich. A microcosm of humankind's materialistic bent. This branding crap is the dark side of writing to me. In all fairness, it's also a sounding board for causes that may be worthy of more awareness.

BTW, nice promotional site you have,


----------



## Aquilo (May 18, 2016)

LeeC said:


> BTW, nice promotional site you have,



Wolves Football Club under 18s were one of the first to follow today... :shock:


----------



## PiP (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, guys and gals.  All done... I'll look out for your tweets 

any more tweeps?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 18, 2016)

PiP said:


> Thanks, guys and gals.  All done... I'll look out for your tweets
> 
> any more tweeps?




I am not very active. Writing Forums detoured my daily contributions from social media. I suppose it's good to have on file.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 18, 2016)

I just followed those of you I didn't already follow!

I'm @ThomasIBenton

Twitter is a blast! I just wish I had more time for it!


----------



## PiP (May 18, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> Twitter is a blast! !



It certainly is! I just inadvertently followed someone who *blasts* 168 tweets a day! Needless to say they were quickly 'unfollowed'.


----------



## bdcharles (May 20, 2016)

I tweet&have twoot, from @b_d_charles 

I like it. There's a lot of guff on there if you follow the wrong people, but it's a great way to get info, share it, build recognition ... and most importantly, learn to condense your thoughts.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 20, 2016)

You are now followed, bd.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (May 20, 2016)

I'm @GuitarHiro97 and I tweet drawings and random things.  Whatever catches my fancy, really


----------



## LeeC (May 20, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> You are now followed, bd.


ditto


----------



## PiP (May 22, 2016)

Thanks, tweeps.  Please don't forget to follow WF


----------



## Mermaid (May 29, 2016)

@thecloneseries fairly new account. My old one got hacked and im currently reclaiming my following 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tettsuo (Jul 13, 2016)

I tweet.  My handle is @hstokes287

Looking forward to following you guys.


----------



## PiP (Feb 5, 2017)

Reminder: Please share your Twitter username here and we will follow you.




 

Oh, I nearly forgot. *Please don't forget to follow WritingForums.com @WritingForums :smile:*


----------



## sas (Feb 5, 2017)

InstituteMan said:


> I just followed those of you I didn't already follow!
> 
> I'm @ThomasIBenton
> 
> Twitter is a blast! I just wish I had more time for it!




Gosh, if Tweetey Trump has time for it (24/7; even about TV shows) *what in the world *keeps you so busy? 

.


----------



## C.Gholy (May 2, 2017)

@Chloboshoka on Twitter


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 18, 2017)

TMW  I now have a Twitter Account.. 


Follow me and...things...


https://twitter.com/JohnFlukinger


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 23, 2017)

Righty-ho, here I am ...

https://twitter.com/HarperJCole

I've also followed everyone who's posted in this thread, whether they like it or not. 8)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 23, 2017)

I post @RalphRotten0 

In addition to the shameless self promotion, I post regular screen grabs showing progress as I pound my way through whatever I am working on, sorta to let other writers see the same kind of struggles they too experience.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 24, 2017)

HarperCole said:


> Righty-ho, here I am ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/HarperJCole
> 
> I've also followed everyone who's posted in this thread, whether they like it or not. 8)


The more the merrier!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 24, 2017)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I post @RalphRotten0
> 
> In addition to the shameless self promotion, I post regular screen grabs showing progress as I pound my way through whatever I am working on, sorta to let other writers see the same kind of struggles they too experience.



Consider yourself followed, Mr. Rotten! Looks like you've got quite a portfolio worked up already. :5stars:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 25, 2017)

If I tweet about something WF-related, is there a particular hashtag to use?

HC


----------



## PiP (Nov 25, 2017)

HarperCole said:


> If I tweet about something WF-related, is there a particular hashtag to use?
> 
> HC



#WF.com

Does that sound okay?

i am not working on my computer this week so once I return to Portugal I will logon and follow. I've just tried but can't log on...


----------



## TKent (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey Harper & Pip, anything after a period, hyphen, etc. will automatically be cut off on a hashtag. You need to make it all letters and numbers.


----------



## PiP (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up, TK.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 25, 2017)

How about

 #wfdotcom


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 27, 2017)

What's WF?

You can find existing hashtags just by watching the drop down menu as you type #w...  There are like a ton for writing.  My favs are:
#Iamwriting
#Writers
#Writing
#IndieAuthors

and you can do hashtags that are topic related.  I sell a series of post apocalyptic books so I also post under #TEOTWAWKI.
Remember to go where the readers are.  It's good to pick up other writer followers but they don't always buy a lotta books.

Another trick is you can incorporate hashtags into your text to save characters.  For example:  I started #writing this morning at 0400...   I was gonna use the word anyhow, so for the cost of one pound sign I now appear on the #writing thread.

Funny side note: Stephen King freaked the hell out about the new 280 character limit.  Said it was wrong and now twitter was practically facebook, no more economy of words...wah wah wah


----------



## PiP (Dec 9, 2017)

I am promoting our 'Flashes of Brilliance' website on Twitter at the moment. Please can WF tweeps track #WF and retweet...cheers

ETA: I used #WF instead of #wfdotcom 

#Havingabadday


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 10, 2017)

I've retweeted it. The wf hashtag does return some varied results, but I tracked it down.


----------



## PiP (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks, HC. If anyone needs a RT please send me a message.


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 14, 2018)

I have a pitiful Twitter following! Please help! 

@davewatsonbooks


----------



## The Green Shield (Apr 14, 2018)

Yep!

My twitter is @JohnFlukinger


----------



## sas (Apr 14, 2018)

I’ve never even seen a tweet. I am restfully tweetless. So nice.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 15, 2018)

Consider yourselves followed!


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 12, 2021)

@BazzCargo
Tried to follow all of you, but some accounts are suspended...
Keyboard Worrier. Mostly politics. Will retweet WF book ads.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 13, 2021)

I am perma-banned from Twitter. They even shut down my troll account.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Oct 13, 2021)

@Mark_Twaint

But I don't do that much tweeting.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 14, 2021)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I am perma-banned from Twitter. They even shut down my troll account.


They suspended me for three weeks. No explanation, other than I am a sock puppet. Try putting your hand up my ass and I'll bite you.


----------

